# هل تريد أن تمتهن تصميم التكييف المركزي وتلتحق بأكبر الشركات الاستشارية؟ تعلم بإحتراف



## islam8hani (12 مارس 2008)

الاخوء الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
خطوات التصميم في المكاتب الاستشارية
1- : يتم تحديد نوع التكييف المطلوب حسب إحتياجات العميل وحسب دراسة الجدوي.
2- بعد تحديد نوع التكييف المستعمل (DX أو تشللر) نبدأ العمل بتحديد أماكن وضع الماكينات AHU أو التشللر أو وحدات الباكيج حسب المقر تنفيذة
3- سوف نفترض أننا بصدد تنفيذ تكييف مركزي يعمل بوحدات التشللر (وذلك لأن هذا النوع هو الاصعب والأشمل).
4-تقوم بعمل تقدير مبدئي لأطنان التبريد المطلوبة وذلك لتقدير حجم الدكت والمواسير ووحدات التشللر ووحدات ahu وبذلك سوف نقوم بإمداد المعماري بالتقدير المبدئي لفتحات الجدران والأسقف والشفطات المطلوبة من دور إلى آخر وغرف وحدات التبريد (Mechanical rooms) (مع مرعات أخذ معامل أمان عالي يصل إلى 25%) وذلك حتى لا أحتاج إلى تكبيير الفتحات في المستقبل والذي سوف يشكل مشكلة أكيدة للمعماري.
5- لأقوم بتحديد حيز كل AHU بحيث يكون متقارب وجميع ال Spac es له تعمل تقريباً في نقس الوقت.
6- بعد تحديد ما سبق يتم عمل layout للدكت يدوياً بدون أي مقاسات ،وأرسلها للرسام لبدأ العمل.
7-أقوم برسم خطوط مواسير التشللر يدوياً وبدون مقاسات وأرسلها للرسام
7:"- حساب النهوية للحمامات أو المهمات الخاصة
8- وبعد أن فتحت عمل للرسام أقوم بحساب الحمل الحراري علي برتامج كارير ال HAP أو برنامج ال Elite
9- بعد النتهاء ةمن جميع ال AHU أقوم بتجميعها في PLant واحدة فأحصل علي قدرة التشللرات وكمية المياة المطلوبة 
10- بإستخدام أي برنامج لرسم الدكت ، أقوم بتسييز الدكت 
11- بإستخدام أي برنامج لرسم وتسييز المواسير ، أحسب مقاس المواسير وضغط طلمبة التشللر
12- حساب مقاس الجريلات
13-حساب متطلبات الدكت من دنابر حجم ودخان ونار 
14-حساب متطلبات شيكة المواسير من حجم ومقاس كل محبس وخزان التمدد وفاصل الهواء ومبادلات حرارية
15-إعداد الجداول والرسومات التهائية بإستخدام كل ماسبق من معطيات
16-إعداد قطاعات في الأماكن التي تتطلب إيضاحات
17-ولاننسى أن نحدد على الرسم منسوب كل دكت بالتنسيق مع جميع الأقسام (كهرباء و معماري وصحي ومدني وحريق)
18-في بعض المشاريع يكون مطلوب عمل مدخلات نظام BMS
19-يتم عمل مخطط لتوضيح دوائر التحكم الالكترونية
20- مخططات ال miscellaneous
21- قم بعمل ملف Excel تضع فيه كل الحسابات السابق ذكرها ، ثم قم بتجميع أي صور أومخرجات برنامج في ملف PDF​ 
إسلام هاني
مهندس إستشاري​ 
ولكل خطوة مما سبق شرح يطول.
غداً نلتقي على خير بإذن الله 
لأي إستفسار يمكنكم مراساتي علي بريدي ب****** والذي يحمل نفس اليوزر الخاص بي


----------



## عبدالرحيم معلهش (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## air_con (12 مارس 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع وننتظر المزيد شكرا مرة اخرى _


----------



## كاسر (12 مارس 2008)

معلومات غاية في الروعة

عاجز عن شكرك أستاذي الفاضل

آملا التكرم بذكر أسماء أفضل البرامج في:

1. حساب أحجام المواسير والمضخة

2. حساب الدكت

3. هل تستخدمون برامج لتحديد الدفيوزرز أم تختارونها حسب الكتلوجات؟

ولك جزيل الشكر والدعاء بالتوفيق بالدارين


----------



## م.محمد قلفاط (13 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع
ولكن هل من الممكن شرح مثال عملى بخطواته حتى تكون الفائدة اعم
شكرا للمجهود


----------



## islam8hani (13 مارس 2008)

سوف يتم التعرف علي أسماء البرامج عندما نصل إلي الخطوات التي تحتوي على برامج
وسوف أقوم بأذن الله بوضع نسخة من كل برنامج يتم التحدث عنه .
أما الجزء النظري الخاص بكل جزء (مثل إيجاد الحمل الحراري أو حسابات الدكت) سوف ألحق سوفت كوبي تحتوي على شرح دقيق لكل جزئية.
وبعد فترة كافية نمنحها حتى يقرأ الجميع أولاً الجزء النظري ويكونوا ممهدين للشرح العملي( أقترح أن يحدد القراء هذه الفترة) نبدأ في شرح الجزء العملي والذي سوف يكون بأذن الله مثال عملي كما إقترح الأخ/ محمد. 
ولكن الأهم من كل ذلك هو التنفيذ العملي من جميع المشاركين ، فالمشاهدة وحداها لاتكفي للإحتراف


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو متابعة الموضوع لانه من اهم موضوعات التى كل مهندسى التكييف وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 مارس 2008)

*مجهود أكثر من رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتة
مـــــا شاء الله عليك اخي الفاضل تبدو عليك ملامح التميز 
اشكرك علي مجهودك 
:12:
كمــا أدعوك بزيارة هذا الموضوع 
Design For Air Conditioning System 
وأنتظر ردك

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## وليد البنا (13 مارس 2008)

:13: جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس هانى :13: 
وجعل تعبك فى الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتك ورحم والديك 
وطبعا لازم زيارة المهندس:13: محمد عبد الفتاح :13: للموضوع تكون مميزه 
ولازم يكون فيها اضافه مميزه جزاه الله خيرا على مجهوداته المستمره فى المنتدى
وارجو استمرار الموضوع 
وشكرا​


----------



## islam8hani (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

نبدأ الأن بسرد قصة حياة تكييف.
ظهر التكييف للدنيا في أبسط الصور ، وهو مجرد جهاز يبرد الهواء إلى درجة يشعر عندها الانسان بالراحة ،وبعد ذلك كان الاهنمام بالوصول إلى أقصى راحة ممكنة وذلك بالتحكم في جميع العناصر التي تؤثر على مدي الاحساس بالراحة مثل الرطوبة وسرعة الهواء وطرق توزيع الهواء المثلى والضوضاء.
وبعد الوصول إلي أقص راحة ممكنة كان التفكير نحو توفير الطافة المستهلكة ورفع كفاءة التكييف.
ومثال على ذلك إستخدام نظام Vav وإستخدام نظام الطلمبات متغيرة السرعة في شبكات التشللر.
وفي سبيل توفير الطاقة تم إبتكار أنظمة عدة ومعقدة لن يتسع المجال لذكرها بالتفصيل ولكن أكتفي بوضع بعض الملفات المفيدة .


----------



## islam8hani (13 مارس 2008)

وإليكم بعض الملفات التمهيدية والتي يجب قراءتها بعناية ، ومن يجد صعوبة أو أراد الاستفسار ، فليرسل لي .
وبعد النتهاء من القراءة والمناقشة (خلال المدة التي يقررها الاعضاء ) سوف نكون مستعدين للجزء العملي.


----------



## م. سامر هاني (14 مارس 2008)

اخي اسلام الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## المنتسب (14 مارس 2008)

موضوع هايل جدا ياباشمهندس وياريت ربنا يعنيك على تكملته للنهاية 
وشكررررررررررررررررررا لتعاونك


----------



## آغاميلاد (15 مارس 2008)

تقبل تحياتى جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبود_فتحي (15 مارس 2008)

اخي اسلام الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## المهندس المتعلم (15 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز الملفات غير موجوده.


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## islam8hani (15 مارس 2008)

*الملفات من جديد*

أرجو أن تصلح هذه المرة
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=90918f923ea524fd119cb6f860fcfac7


----------



## محمدكريم (15 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع والمفيد ونتمنى تكمله بالشرح والبرامج


----------



## العراق الى الابد (16 مارس 2008)

اشكرك على مجهودك اخي الفاضل لكن لا يمكن تحميل الملفات منخلال المنتدى ولا من خلال الرابط الخارجي.


----------



## yousif mizher (17 مارس 2008)

thank you brother


----------



## magdygamal_8 (17 مارس 2008)

*موضوع مهم لجميع مهندسي التكييف*

بصراحة هذا الموضوع يهم كثير من المهندسين الذين يبحثون عن الخبرة في هذا الموضوع وترتيب الأفكار خاصة في خطوات التصميم ولذلك أتمنى أن يكون الحديث في هذا الموضوع من جميع السادة المهندسين وكل يضع أفكاره حتى يتم الإستفادة المرجوة للجميع
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asos2000 (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

برجاء مراجعة الرابط

اخوكم
حسن العسوس


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (24 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً
بس الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (24 مارس 2008)

مجهود فعلا أكثر من رائع ونرجو تكملة الموضوع وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس بخبرة (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هذا الموضوع يهمني جدا فهل بالإمكان أن ترسل لي عن الأوقات التي تكون متواجد فيها لمناقشة مزيد من الموضوعات التي تخص التصميم ولك مني جزيل الشكر

أخوك


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (25 مارس 2008)

أين تكملة الموضوع يا مهندس أسلام هاني لعل المانع خير


----------



## حامدعلى الباشا (6 أبريل 2008)

اكثر الله من امثالك ايه المهندس:20:


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر شرح لزيز بس عايزين نشرح بعض التق المهمة


----------



## المنياوىالاحمدى (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العراق الى الابد (9 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع جداً رائع لكن متى سيبدأ؟؟؟


----------



## م/وفاء (10 أبريل 2008)

الاخ اسلام
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذة المشاركه القيمه لكن انا اواجه صعوبه كبيرة جدا في حساب الحمل الحراري الناتج من الشمس ؟؟؟؟
ممكن تساعدني بمعرفه الطريقه المناسبه العمليه لحساب هذا الحمل لاي منطقه في العالم؟؟؟؟

اشكرك سلفا علي كل جهد تبذله من اجلي

تحياتي
م/وفاء


----------



## islam8hani (25 أبريل 2008)

عفواً إخواني : لقد تأخرت عليكم فيما وعدتكم به, ولكن الانشغال في العمل لا ينتهي.
وبأذن الله كلما وجد وقت فراغ , سوف أقوم بالتكملة.
واليكم الان ملف مختصر ووافي لاهم جداول تصميم التكييف المركزي.


----------



## islam8hani (25 أبريل 2008)

*جداول التكييف المركزي*

المدينة​درجة جافة​درجة رطبة​المدى​أحر شهر​°C))​القاهرة​41​22​15​6​إسكندرية​37​24​8​5​إسماعيلية​42​23​16​6​أقصر​46​27​18​8​بورسعيد​34​26​8​6​السويس​42​25​14​5​الواحات الداخلة​45​25​18​5​شروط التصميم الخارجي لمصر​شروط التصميم للهواء الداخلي للراحة.
لحماية الإنسان يجب أن تكون T∆ من 8°م:11°م
نوعية التواجد​درجة جافة​درجة رطبة​رطوبة نوعية​°C​%​أ- دائم
24​17​50​ الأمثل
 الأقصى
27​18.5​45​ب- مؤقت
27​19.5​50​مناخ رطب​مناخ جاف​30​20​40​شروط التصميم للهواء الداخلي للصناعة
.
نوع الصناعة​درجة جافة °م​رطوبة نسبية %​الغزل والنسيج
الطباعة
البلاستيك
السيراميك
الحلويات
الأدوية
الدخان
الجلود
الورق والكبريت
24​27​27​27​25​24​24​32​23​65​45​30​70​33​35​75​75​50​…………………………………………….​Q=[UA(t° -t1)] (w) , 1/U=[(1/ho)+∑(σ/k)+∑(1/C)+(1/hi)]​K _ معامل التوصيل الحراري لأي مكون من مكونات المقطع(W/m.°C) 
المـــادة​K​المـــادة​K​طوب عادي Common brick 
0.72​خشب طري Soft wood 
0.12​طوب واجه Face brick 
1.30​رمل Sand 
1.72​خرسانة Concrete 
1.72​فلين Cork 
0.036​بلاط Tiles 
1.10​صوف زجاجي Glass wool 
0.036​حجارة Stone 
1.80​بولي سترين Polystyrene 
0.04​مونه أسمنتية Cement plaster
0.72​بولي أريسان Polyurethane 
0.023​مونه جبسيهGypsum plaster 
0.80​زجاج Glass 
0.79​خشب ناشف Hard wood 
0.16​​C – معامل الموصلية الحرارية لبعض مكونات المقطع. (W/m2.°C) 
h_(W/m2.°C) معامل انتقال الحرارة للأسطح الداخلية والخارجية = (6+4V) حيث أن Vسرعة الهواء عند السطح (m/s)
حالة الهواء ​اتجاه الحرارة​h​1- هواء ساكن:
 سطح أفقي
 سطح أفقي
 سطح رأسي
2- هواء متحرك
بسرعة 6متر/ث
بسرعة 3متر/ث
​إلى أعلى​إلى أسفل​أفقي​​أي اتجاه​أي اتجاه​​10​6​8​​30​18​معامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي للزجاج (W/m2.K)
عدد الألواح​U​واحد​اثنين مع فراغ 13مم​6.4​3.2​……………………………………………………….​الحرارة المكتسبة خلال المسالك الهوائية أثناء عبورها أماكن غير مكيفة
Q=U A ∆t U=7 W/m2.K (with out insulation) ,
U =1.25 W/m2.k with 1in Glass wool insulation ​…………………………………………..​معامل التباين Diversity factor احتمال عدم وجود كل الأشخاص أثناء الذروة.
الاستخدام​معامل التباين​الأشخاص​الإضاءة​مكاتب
شقق – فنادق
محلات تجارية
مصانع
0.75 – 0.90​0.40 – 0.60​0.80 – 0.90​0.85 – 0.95​0.75 – 0.85​0.30 – 0.50​0.90 – 1.00​0.80 – 0.90​معدل الحرارة لكل شخص (W)
حالة الإنسان​الاستخدام​حرارة محسوسة​حرارة كامنة​المجموع​جالس ومستريح
جالس ويعمل عمل خفيف
يزاول عمل بسيط
واقف ويزاول عمل خفيف
يمشي ببطء
جالس
عامل يزاول شغل بسيط
عامل متحرك
عامل يزاول شغل متوسط
عامل يزاول شغل ثقيل
شخص يزاول رياضة
مسرح
مكتب-شقة-فندق
مكتب-شقة-فندق
محلات تجارية
بنك
مطعم
مصنع
مصنع
مصنع
مصنع
ملعب
66​72​73​73​73​81​81​110​88​170​170​31​45​59​59​73​81​139​183​204​255​255​97​117​132​132​146​162​220​293​292​425​425​شدة الإضاءة للمباني (W/m2)
نوعية المبني​شدة الإضاءة​مكاتب
مصانع
مدارس-جامعات-معاهد
شقق-مدرجات-مسارح-فنادق
مطاعم
مكتبات-متاحف-مستشفيات
60​45​40​20​17​15​حرارة المعدات (W)
نوعية الموقد​بدون هود​مع هود​محسوسة​كامنة​محسوسة​موقد قهوة
موقد عادي
توستر
شواية فراخ
515​930​1050​2190​220​525​700​2190​150​290​350​875​كفاءة الموتورات
قدرة الموتور​الكفاءة​> 200
375-750
1-4
5.5-15
< 15
وات​وات​كيلووات​كيلووات​كيلووات​0.6​0.7​0.8​0.85​0.88​


----------



## islam8hani (25 أبريل 2008)

حاولت أن أحمل الملف (pdf) ولكن الموقع لايقبل التحميل سوف أحاول لاحقاً


----------



## islam8hani (25 أبريل 2008)

م/وفاء قال:


> الاخ اسلام
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذة المشاركه القيمه لكن انا اواجه صعوبه كبيرة جدا في حساب الحمل الحراري الناتج من الشمس ؟؟؟؟
> ممكن تساعدني بمعرفه الطريقه المناسبه العمليه لحساب هذا الحمل لاي منطقه في العالم؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
الأخت الفاضلة
حرارة الشمس وغيرها يتم إحتسابهم من خلال البرامج الجاهزة مثل (HAP OR ELITE ) ومن خلال هذه البرامج يمكن إدخال موقع المشروع على الكرة الارضية , ويكون مخزن في البرنامج كمية الحرارة الناتجة من الشمس لكل بقعة على الارض.


----------



## basak (26 أبريل 2008)

Dears
Hop you have good time 
Thanks brother (islam) for yuor good effort 
hop we see pricticaly with example as soon as posible \


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (10 مايو 2008)

نشكر ليك إهتمامك بالموضوع ونتمني أن تستطيع إستكماله


----------



## amr fathy (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (15 مايو 2008)

نشكر الأخ أسلام على هذا الموضوع القيم ونتمني التكملة وجزاه الله خير وكل من ساهم معة وخصوصا الأخوة المشرفيين


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## eng.mam (16 مايو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## saad_abdelkader (16 مايو 2008)

الملفات غير موجوده


----------



## ابو خليل طه (17 مايو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر أخ اسلام اتمنى ان تستمر هذه الحلقات


----------



## tmht84 (17 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لكل من وضع اي معلومة هنا


----------



## alsanhoury (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة مجهود رائع و موضوع شيق جدا .....اسأل الله ان يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس /اسلام
اشكرك على كل الجهد الذى تبذله مع اخوانك المسلمين ...اسأل الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك يوم الدين
.......................وقد اشتقنا لمعلوماتك الرائعة .......................اعلم ان وقتك لا يسمح و اسأل الله ان يعينك على اكمال الموضوع اخى فى الله .............و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (24 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع جميل يا باش مهندس نرجو منك التواصل احد تلاميذك م.رامى النجار


----------



## basak (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ثبت الله اجر من اراد نشر العلم والمعرفة ....
ياجماعة انا كثيراً ما اقراء واتابع المنتدي والمنتديات الشققة لكن ما استطيع ان اجد موضوع يستفيد مهندس جديد في تصميم تكيف والتبريد ، كثيراً ارى واحد يكتب خطواط العمل وكيفيية البدء ، لكن اذا نرجع على التنفيذ نجده صعبة وما تستطيع تطبيق المعلومات التي اخذتها من المنتدى 

فأرى ان واحد من العبقريين يتكفل بقيام مشروع صغير يتكون من شقة مثلاً وطابقين او اي شيء يراه المصمم مناسباً لمهندس جديد حتى يقوم بتطوير نفسه على اساسه . فيقوم بحساب كل شيئ كبيرة وصغيرة في حل المعادلات والاختيار وكل شيء ضروري لتقديم مشروع " وحتى الرموز العالمية للمخططات على الاتوكاد".
اعرف ان هذا يتطلب جهد ووقت ، لكن ارى ان هذا هو حل الوحيد لمهندس جديد لكي يبدا بالتصميم ، هذا وان كان الغرض في نقل المعلومة .

ونشكر اخونا الاسلام على موضوعه الشيق ، انا ليس قصدى ان الموضوع ليس جيدا ، لاني جديد في تبريد و تكيف واستفاد من كل شيئ ، ولكن اردت النشر هذا الموضوع وخصوصاً اخونا الاستشاري موجود 

شكرأ على جهودكم مع التقدير.
باساك


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخى المهندس على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmed mohamed (24 يونيو 2008)

أخى المهندس إسلام.
جزاك الله على معلوماتك القيمة ولكن للتوضيح فقط فى نقطة غاية فى الاهمية.
نوت رقم 4 أنت ذكرت أنه يتم أخذ معامل أمان عالى (25%) وذلك للاسف غير صحيح.
معامل الأمان يتم أخذه فى حسابات الLoad Calculations فقط وذلك لتحديد قدرة المكيفات داخل المبنى.
أما بخصوص الChiller فهذا الكلام غير صحيح. أكثر من 90% من اللأبراج تصمم قدرة الchillers على حمل 75% من الحمل الكلى وذلك لتوفير الطاقة حيث أنه وبمساعدة التقنية الحديثة يمكن عمل Balancing للمبنى على الحمل الكلى ولكن فعليا لا يحصل ( أبراج مكاتب أو سكني) وبالتالى فالتقليل فى قدرة الشيللر وبالتالى عددها وحملها على المبنى والكهرباء أفيد فى هذه الحالة.
هذا والله الموفق.


----------



## ايهابمحمد (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك اللاه فيك واكثر من امثالك مشكوووووور


----------



## ساجدسامح (1 يوليو 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سالمان (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سالمان (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (12 يوليو 2008)

thanks for the informations
we waiting for more


----------



## صديق القمر (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور .....


----------



## تامربهجت (19 يوليو 2008)

أخى المهندس إسلام.
مشكور على الموضوع 
رجاء ادراج مشروع متكامل حتى تعم الاستفادة على الجميع 
اعرف ان هذا يتطلب جهد ووقت طويل
ومشكور على المساعدة


----------



## hasona8040 (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا اخى على الموضوع المهم جدا هدا 
وارجو يا اخى ان تستكمل الموضوع بعرض بعض الامثلة او المشاريع التى تم تصميمها با الhap والملاحظات الواجب اتباعة عند استخدام البرنامج 
ولك جزيل الشكر وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
م.احمد حسن


----------



## علاء الدين ابو خضي (1 أغسطس 2008)

Thak You My Brother About This Very Important Information, I Hope You Can Complete This Course.

Thank You Very Much


----------



## طارق جاموس (2 أغسطس 2008)

والله مشكور على هيك موضوع مش عارف كيف اوصفلك شكري الك لاني من زمان بدي هالمواضيع
جزاك الله كل خير الله يوفقك


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ياهندسة وانا متابع معاك 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤمن جمال (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد الجمالي (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك يا طيب على المشاركة الرائعة والله يوفقك للمزيد من العلم والخير


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hado (10 أغسطس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسام الدينن (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع شيق برجاء المتابعة


----------



## حمزة بكر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الكبير وربنا يعينك على تكملته لان الموضوع ده كان مطلوب بشده وانا واحد من المهندسين المعروض عليهم شغل فى المجال ده ولسه بجمع فيه وان شاء الله لك عظيم الاجر


----------



## حمزة بكر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس اسلام السلام عليكم انا شفت الملفات وهيه بدايه ممتازة والحسابات والتشارت ادرس فى الكليه يعنى المفروض اى مهندس عنده فكره جيده عنها والهدف من الكلام ده ان حضرتك تكون مستعد للبدء فى تكمله الموضوع فى اقرب وقت وربنا يوفقك انا بقول الكلام ده مش لانى مستعجل لانى خايف انى الموضوع ياخد فتره طويله فى البدايه وبامانه فى ناس كتير مستنيه الموضوع ده والمفروض تكون جاهزة بالبدايات وان شاء الله نبدء قريب


----------



## م احمد قدرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء استكمال الموضوع


----------



## islam8hani (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*إختيار نوع التكييف.*

العامل الاقتصادي:- وهو العامل المحرك والفعال في عملية الاختيار. وإختيار التكييف يكون على أساس دراسة الجدوى للعمر الافتراضي للمشروع , ومن واقع دراسات جدوي سابقة لوحظ أن الثمن المبدئى لنظام التكييف المستخدم في المشروع لا تزيد عن 10% من التكلفة الكلية للنظام على مدار العمر الافتراض للمشروع(تصل إلي 15سنة للنظام العادي و25سنة لأنظمة التشللر) وتحتل تكلفة الطاقة الكهربائية لنظام التكييف المرتبة الأولي من تكلفة المشروع الكلية ، كما أن تكلفة التشغيل والصيانة تحتل قدر كبير من هذة التكلفة.
وقد وجد أنه كلما زاد طن التبريد للمشروع كلما كان الاحتياج للنظام التشللر أكبر وذلك لإنخفاض التكلفة الكلية للمشروع (وذلك رغم إرتفاع التكلفة المبدئية لأنظمة التشللر)


----------



## islam8hani (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز/
لتنفيذ مشروع تكييف مركزي كبير يجب أن يمر بمراحل عدة ، وكل مرحلة تكون مسئولة من مهندس تكييف يقوم بعمل محدد، 1-مهندس المالك الذي يراجع ويعتمد مراحل التصميم ومراحل التركييب المختلفة (ذوخبرة كبيرة ومتعددة في التصميمات والتركيبات والصيانة والادارة)
2- مهندس التصميم لل Tendr ويكون مسئول عن عمل التصور والتصميم للمشروع.
3_مهندس تصميم ال Shop Drawing ويستعين به المقاول لعمل الرسومات التي تكون قابلة للتنفيذ من خلال وضع أدق التفاصيل للأجهزة والمعدات التي تم التعاقد عليها من قبل المقاول (على سبيل المثال وضع المقاسات لنوع وحدات مناولة الهواء المتفق عليها من قبل المقاولونفس الكلام لوحدات التشللر والمحابس إلخ)
4- مهندس التنفيذ. وهو المسئول عن تنفيذ الرسومات السابق شرها
5- مهندس التشغيل والصيانة: وهو المسئول عن تشغيل وصيانة النظام طوال العمر الافتراضي للمشروع


----------



## islam8hani (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز/
لتنفيذ مشروع تكييف مركزي كبير يجب أن يمر بمراحل عدة ، وكل مرحلة تكون مسئولة من مهندس تكييف يقوم بعمل محدد، 1-مهندس المالك الذي يراجع ويعتمد مراحل التصميم ومراحل التركييب المختلفة (ذوخبرة كبيرة ومتعددة في التصميمات والتركيبات والصيانة والادارة)
2- مهندس التصميم لل Tendr ويكون مسئول عن عمل التصور والتصميم للمشروع.
3_مهندس تصميم ال Shop Drawing ويستعين به المقاول لعمل الرسومات التي تكون قابلة للتنفيذ من خلال وضع أدق التفاصيل للأجهزة والمعدات التي تم التعاقد عليها من قبل المقاول (على سبيل المثال وضع المقاسات لنوع وحدات مناولة الهواء المتفق عليها من قبل المقاولونفس الكلام لوحدات التشللر والمحابس إلخ)
4- مهندس التنفيذ. وهو المسئول عن تنفيذ الرسومات السابق شرها
5- مهندس التشغيل والصيانة: وهو المسئول عن تشغيل وصيانة


----------



## islam8hani (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*معامل الامان*

معامل الامان السابق ذكرة (%25)المراد به هو التقدير المبدئى لحجم الSHAFT (وهو عبارة من مسار للدكت يمر خلال الادوار للمبني ويكون مخفي داخل جدران المبني) والغرض من معامل الامان السابق هو تقليل إحتمال أن أطلب من المعماري زيادة حجم الSHAFTالمار بة الكدت ومواسير التشللر ، مما يؤدي إلي تأخر العمل وزيادة زمن التصميم الكلي للمشروع وبالتالي زيادة التكلفة.
ولكن ما تحدث عنه صديقنا بخصوص ال75% فهذا هو ما يسمى بي ال* Diversity factor*
وهو إحتمال عدم وجود الحمل الأقصي للحمل الحراري للمعدات ولاشخاص والإنارة في ساعات الذروة للحمل الحراري للتكييف. وهو غير ثابت وغير محدد بل يعتمد علي الدراسة التي تجري على المشروع وعلى الأنشطة المقامة في المشروع، ومن خلال تلك الدراسة يتم إدخال هذا المعامل في الsoftware المستخدمة في حساب الحمل الحراري للمشروع، منها يمكن توفير حجم معدة التكييف المستعملة، وبرنامج الHAPمن أحسن البرامج الذي يستفيد من هذا المعامل وإسمة يدل على ذلك.


----------



## islam8hani (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*بأذن الله سنتابع خطوات التصميم خطوة بخطوة*

فيما سبق تم مناقشة أول خطوة وهي إختيار نوع التكييف
وتم الرد على بعض التساؤلات لبعض الأخوة المشاركين
وقريباً سنتابع بأذن الله
وأرجو المعذرة لطول فترات إنقطاع وذلك لإنشغالي الشديد


----------



## ولد الاكابر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك
وياليت تخصص لنا وقت كافي مرة واحدة وتسرد كل مالديك لتعم الفائدة
اتوقع ان الاخوا يوافوني الرأي
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## islam8hani (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*2- بعد تحديد نوع التكييف المستعمل (dx أو تشللر) نبدأ العمل بتحديد أماكن وضع الماكينات*

وبعد أن يتم تحديد نوع التكييف الذي سوف يتم إستخدامه يتم إختيار أماكن وضع المكييفات.
- يتم وضع وحدة التشللر أو وحدة الDX في الخارج (outdoor) ويمكن أن توضع indoor بشرط أن تكون وحدة التكثييف في الخارج(outdoor) أو يمكن وجود برج تبريد .
-يمكن وضع AHU في الخارج أو الداخل بشرط أن تكون متوافقة مع الoutdoor في حالة وضعها في الخارج. ولكن في الغالب يتم وضع ال AHU داخل غرف خاصة تسمى mechanical room أو يمكن أن توضع مخفية فوق السقف المستعار وذلك في حالة الوحدات التي لاتتعدي ال 5 طن تبريد.
وفي الغلب يتم تكييف تلك الغرف (mechanical room) بإستخدام FCU (وحدة ملف ومروحة) أو يمكن إعتبار هذه الغرف Plenum وتجميع الهواء الراجع بها.
- وفي المباني العالية يمكن أن نضع ال AHU الخاصة بكل دور في نفس الدور في غرفة ماكينات خاصة وكما يتم عمل دور خدمات كل عشرة أدوار لوضع بعض ال AHU's والخدمات الخاصة مثل وحدة الهواء الفريش و وحدة الهواء العادم ، ووحدات الDX الخارجية للوحدات المنفصلة.


----------



## 000403 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## islam8hani (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*3- سوف نفترض أننا بصدد تنفيذ تكييف مركزي يعمل بوحدات التشللر (وذلك لأن هذا النوع هو ا*

وأنظمة التشللر متعددة. ويمكنكم الاطلاع على الملفات المرفقة للتعرف علي أنظمة التشللر ، وبعد الاطلاع يمكننا أن نتابع التصميم بتطبيق أكثر أنظمة التشللر تعقيداً.
في إنتظار إقتراحاتكم بخصوص أكثر الانظمة تعقيداً من وجهة نظركم


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## أحمد سالمان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزة بكر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس اسلام يا ريت تبدء متابعه الشرح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م احمد قدرى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hooold (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير ياباشمهندس اسلام هاني


----------



## sanbareg (6 نوفمبر 2008)

م/ هانى
ارجو اعطائى فكرة مبسطة لفهم مكونات التكييف وانواعه من البداية


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وبالتوفيق


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
نرجو المزيد إن شاء الله.


----------



## م محمد عثمان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 
فكما قال الرسول ص " خير الناس انفعهم للناس " صدق رسول الله ص 
لى طلب ارجو ان تساعدونى فيه :
انا مهندس ميكانيكا اعمل فى مجال الصيانه الميكانيكيه لخطوط انتاج الادوات الكتابيه ( الورق ) ولاكنى اتمنى وبشكل كبير العمل فى مجال التكييف المركزى لاننى لا اجد نفسى فى مجال صيانة المكينات0 المهم اننى لا اعرف من اين ابدا لتقوية نفسي فى هذا المجال هل ابدا بقراءة الكود ( اشرى ) ام ماذا ارجو الفائده0


----------



## م محمد عثمان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الملفات دى فعلا مفيده جدا 
انا بعمل فى مجال الصيانه وابحث عن العمل فى مجال التكييف المركزى والملفات دى فعلا خير معين لكل من يريد تقوية نفسه " جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك " وجعلك دائما فى عون الاخوه المهندسين 
قال الرسول ص" كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه" صدق رسول الله ص


----------



## سامح توفيق (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أفادكم الله


----------



## hado (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا العمل الذي قمتة به وباركك الله


----------



## hassan200 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شرح رائع ذو فائدة كبيرة
مشكوور جدا


----------



## tefastar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس اسلام كنت عايز اسالك انا كنت بدور على شغل فى المكاتب الاستشاريه ومكنتش اعرف انه في حاجه اسمها شركات مقاولات وبيبقا فيها مهندسين تنفيذ المهم بقدم فى مكتب لقيت فيه كلمه استشارى ومخدتش بالى من كلمه موردين ومقاولين اوى المهم فهمت لما اتقبلت فيه الفرق بين الاتنين المهم انا كنت بدور على شغله الاستشارى ليه عشان انا فى اعتقادى انه هوه مهندس قوى جدا فى مجاله وفنيا كويس ولكن قابلنى ناس مهندسين فى شركه المقاولات بيفهمو كويس اوى فانت فى رايك عل ممكن بعد ما اخد خبره فتره فى المقاولات هل اقدر اغير مجالى بسهوله وادخل المجال الاستشارى ولا لازم ابدا على طول فى الاستشارى وكمان كنت عاوز بس لو تسمح تقولنا انت خريج سنه كام وبقالك فى المجال اد ايه ؟


----------



## tefastar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه طبعا يهمنى راي كل الاخوه المهندسين اللى عندهم خبره بالمجالين الاستشارى والتنفيذى وشكرا


----------



## alaa_84 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك يامهندس


----------



## هنودي83 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tefastar (24 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه انا سالت الاسئله محدش ريحنى خالص هوه انتو هجرتو الموضوع ولا ايه


----------



## islam8hani (4 يناير 2009)

tefastar قال:


> مهندس اسلام كنت عايز اسالك انا كنت بدور على شغل فى المكاتب الاستشاريه ومكنتش اعرف انه في حاجه اسمها شركات مقاولات وبيبقا فيها مهندسين تنفيذ المهم بقدم فى مكتب لقيت فيه كلمه استشارى ومخدتش بالى من كلمه موردين ومقاولين اوى المهم فهمت لما اتقبلت فيه الفرق بين الاتنين المهم انا كنت بدور على شغله الاستشارى ليه عشان انا فى اعتقادى انه هوه مهندس قوى جدا فى مجاله وفنيا كويس ولكن قابلنى ناس مهندسين فى شركه المقاولات بيفهمو كويس اوى فانت فى رايك عل ممكن بعد ما اخد خبره فتره فى المقاولات هل اقدر اغير مجالى بسهوله وادخل المجال الاستشارى ولا لازم ابدا على طول فى الاستشارى وكمان كنت عاوز بس لو تسمح تقولنا انت خريج سنه كام وبقالك فى المجال اد ايه ؟


 
أخي الفاضل: يمكنك أن تبدأ مباشراً في مجال الاستشارات وخصوصاً كونك حديث التخرج ، فهذا يعني أن معلوماتك مازالت حاضرة ، ولا بأس من أن تبدأ الاستشارات بعد العمل فترة في مجال المقاولات ولكن بشرط أن لاتتوقف عن القراءة، وهذه دعوة للجميع لعدم التوقف عن القراءة فعندما تتوقف عن القراءة تقل قيمتك شيئاً فشيئاً وبعدها لاتلومن إلا نفسك على ماضيعت من أمر نفسك.


----------



## abo zeed (4 يناير 2009)

we need more about this subject with ditails


----------



## Ahmad Nweiran (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا امير


----------



## علي عدنان احمد (15 يناير 2009)

بعد الشكر الجزيل نتمنى توضيح بعض المصطلحات المستخدمه


----------



## alaa_84 (15 يناير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## starting (2 فبراير 2009)

نرجو تكملة الموضوع لاهميته وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## m_shahin83 (2 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (5 مارس 2009)

أخي الفاضل: يمكنك أن تبدأ مباشراً في مجال الاستشارات وخصوصاً كونك حديث التخرج ، فهذا يعني أن معلوماتك مازالت حاضرة ، ولا بأس من أن تبدأ الاستشارات بعد العمل فترة في مجال المقاولات ولكن بشرط أن لاتتوقف عن القراءة، وهذه دعوة للجميع لعدم التوقف عن القراءة فعندما تتوقف عن القراءة تقل قيمتك شيئاً فشيئاً وبعدها لاتلومن إلا نفسك على ماضيعت من أمر نفسك.
ودا كان اخر كلام لاخونا الغائب الحاضر المهندس اسلام ........

بارك الله فيك يا اسلام وازادك الله علما ونفعك بما علمت وذكرك ما نسيت 

 قاطعوهم تقاتلوهم ..... :73:


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## فريوني (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي كتلوكات خاصه بالجلرات للذي يحتاج يراسلني على الاميل
raad_algazy***********
المهندس رائد


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (5 مارس 2009)

الدال على الخير كفاعله............
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فريوني (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي صالة عمليات الماء الداخل لدافعة الهواء c4 والماء الخارج c5 درجة الحراره الهواء الداخل للصاله 12 لكن درجة حرارة الصاله تقرب على 24 .
ممكن جواب لهذه الحاله
المهندس رائد


----------



## A.MEGUD (28 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر 
انا مازلت اتعلم منك العلم والتواضع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل
بوركت و وقيت و حفظت ان شاء الله


----------



## ama2828 (30 مارس 2009)

*good subject*

thank you so much and i hope to give us more in this subject


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك يا مهندس اسلام وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## على الشاعر (11 أبريل 2009)

دعواتى لك اخى الفاضل م/ اسلام هانى
وفقك الله واعادك لمصر سالما غانما ان شاء الله
وتكمل مشوارك معانه يارب


----------



## وليد عزمي عوض احمد (16 أبريل 2009)

بوركت أخي العزيز وجعلها الله في ميران حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## سامحنى (17 أبريل 2009)

واللة موضوع جميل جدا ومشكور اخى الكريم علية


----------



## eng.tamermosa (17 أبريل 2009)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يكرمك


----------



## islam8hani (18 أبريل 2009)

*وإليكم الموضوع الذي طال إنتظارة (مثال محلول لمشروع كامل)(أرجو الدعوة للتثبييت)*

كما يعلم الجميع أن أفضل أسلوب للتعلم هو الاطلاع على مشاريع سابقة، فهذه الطريقة قد تعلم على يدها الكثير والكثير من المهندسين المحترفين حالياً والذين يعملوا في أكبر الشركات.
فكل ما عليكم هو التمعن في قراءة المشروع ومحاولة فهمه جيداً وكلما كان ذلك صعباَ كلما ثبت في ذاكرتك ، وبعد ذلك يمكن أن ترسلوا تساؤلاتكم 
المشروع تم تقديمة ومراجعتة من قبل هيئة رفيعة المستوى وقد أعتمد التصميم وجاري التنفيذ حالياً.


----------



## محمد بورمان (1 مايو 2009)

بجد جدا جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد...............


----------



## م/عادل حسن (2 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على هذه الملفات وفعلا ان افضل طريقه للتعلم هى الحصول على مشاريع 
او ملفات اخرى وذلك لتعلم ليس العلم فى هذا المجال فقط ولكن ايضا لتعلم الخبره
التى وضعت والتى اضيفت فى هذه المشاريع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ أسلام . وشكرا


----------



## bannrose (5 مايو 2009)

اخي اسلام اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه المشاركة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ZEZO198 (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## gonsalees (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بيك


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخى لكن بالله عليك اسألك الشرح بالتفصيل الكامل لكل خطوة من خطوات الموضوع لإن هذا الموضوع مهم جداً واذا فقد احداً خطوة لن يستطيع فهم الموضوع جيداً، لذلك سامحنى اكررها لك ثانية أرجو منك 
1- ترتيب الخطوات
2- شرح كل خطوة باستفاضة (خاصة فى خطوة حساب الأحمال) وادراج كل مل أتيت من وسائل الشرح والتوضيح وكذلك البرامج المستخدمة فى كل خطوة أو على الأقل اسمائها
3- ادراج كل الجداول والخرائط المستخدمة فى كل خطوة
4- ان كان لديك شرح للبرامج المستخدمة فى كل الخطوات أو بعضها أرجو ادراجها مع توضيح اسماء أفضل البرامج المستخدمة لكل خطوة من خطوات الموضوع 
أخى المهندس اسلام أعلم ان هذا سوف يتطلب كثير من الوقت والجهد منك ولكن والله سوف تكون المنفعة أكبر بكثير مما تعتقد أو اعتقاد الغير ، وسوف يكون موضوع كامل متكامل عن التصميم مثل ذلك الموضوع الذى ادرجة أخى المهندس / أسامة عمر (ابن العميد) عن مراحل التنفيذ، وبذلك نكون قد جمعنا بين التصميم والتنقيذ وان شاء الله نلحقهم بموضوع متكامل عن الصيانة ، ثم يتم تثبيت الثلاث مواضيع وبذلك تكون هذه المواضيع الثلاثة خير مرجع لكل مهندسى التكييف، جزاك الله خيراً على ما قدمت واسأل الله ان يوفقك ويعينك فى استكمال ما بدأت


----------



## الششتاوي (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 يونيو 2009)

مششششششششششششكككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## محمد الليثي ع (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير أريد أن آستعين بمشورتكم جائتني فرصتين في وقت واحد إحداهما لشركة بن لادن للصيانة والتشغيل والأخرى لمكتب سعود كونسولت الاستشاري وكلاهما في مجال التكييف و أنا محتار جدا كيف أفاضل بينهما مع العلم أنني بدأت كمهندس صيانة لمدة ثلاث سنوات ثم عملت مقاولا ً لمدة سنتين بالله لو أي شخص منكم عنده أي معلومات عن الشركتين وطبيعة العمل بهما أكون شاكر له


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الذاتي المتميز ونرجوا المواصلة في هذا الموضوع حتى تكتمل جميع زواياه وتعم الفائدة 

ولي سؤال بسيط 
بالنسبة للفقرة 18 ذكرتم نظام bms ( نظام تحكم المباني لترشيد الطاقة ) 
هل يصلح ان يركب هذا النظام في المشاريع الصغيرة
اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فارجوا منكم تحديد المساحات لهذه المباني الصغيرة
واذا كانت الاجابة لا فارجوا ذكر السبب

وفقكم الله تحياتي


----------



## eng_wassem aswad (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرآ لك اخي هاني سؤالي لك هل بامكانك تزويدنا بموقع يبين تفاصيل هذه العمليات بالصور او ان تقوم بتزويدنا بنفسك عن مراحل عمل هذه البنود التي وردتها


ولك كل الشكر


----------



## eng_wassem aswad (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرآ لجهودك اخي هاني 
الملفات وكل عروضك باللغه الانكليزيه كيف يمكن ترجمتها للغه العربيه


----------



## light man (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع و الذي علينا جميعا كمهندسين الالمام به بغض النظر ان كنا نعمل في المجال الاستشاري او التعهدات و التنفيذ لان العملان مكملان لبعضهما و لا يصبح المهندس مهندسا في مجالنا بكل معنى الكلمة حتى يعمل في الاثنين وليجزيك الله خيرا يا بشمهندسنا العظيم و الى الامام انشا الله.


----------



## المهندسه نسمه (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس ياريت تكمله انا محتاجه افهم الموضوع ده قوى


----------



## mech.mohamed (29 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمه تسلم ايدك


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (29 يونيو 2009)

*مجهود رائع
ولكن هل من الممكن شرح مثال عملى بخطواته حتى تكون الفائدة اعم
شكرا للمجهود*​


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (13 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع
*


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم ولكن اتمنى منك ان تفعل مالم يفعله احد من قبلك ان تشرح لنا تصميم تكييف لمبنى بالتفصيل الممل من البداية وحتى النهاية مع شرح كل خطوة بالتفصيل اعرف انه طلب صعب ولكن لو تحسب كم من الحسنات والدعوات سوف تأتيك لوجدت انك انت الرابح جزاك الله كل خير ارجو الرد


----------



## هديل كريم (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي اسلام وبارك الله في علمك والله خبره تستحق الاشاده 
نتمنى عليك ان تستمر في هذا الموضوع المهم لانه فعلا واضح انو صادر من شخص خبره وفاهم 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الجامد جدا..........


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (26 يوليو 2009)

ممكن ترفع اى ملف pdf ممكن تحملة على أى موقع upload وتكتب اللينك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (26 يوليو 2009)

* بارك الله بك يا مهندس اسلام وبانتظار المزيد*​


----------



## eng.yahya (26 يوليو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eyadinuae (26 يوليو 2009)

اخ اسلام السلام عليكم
شكرا لك وعلى مساهماتك ومعلوماتك 
هل لي ان اطلب منك ان تضع كل الكتيبات الخاصة بشركة trane او ال trane handbook في الموقع هنا لتعميم الفائدة اكثر حيث اني احتاجها جدا لاني اعمل في مكتب استشارات هنا في دبي 
وانت تعلم ان (( زكاة العلم تعليمه ))
واحب ان اشير الى اني وضعت كل كتب اشري في هذا الموقع الذي يحوي على كل ستاندرات اشري ASHRAE ومن هذا الرابط واحدها لعام 2009 :
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=ashrae+2009
وشكرا لك 

وشكرا


----------



## ibnsina (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي ا لفاضل على هذه المعلومات


----------



## hsfarid (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم ولكن اتمنى منك ان تفعل مالم يفعله احد من قبلك ان تشرح لنا تصميم تكييف لمبنى بالتفصيل مع ارسال كراسة المواصفات و جداول الكميات لها حتى يكون المشروع متكامل


----------



## مصطفى فوده (2 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## مهندس سورجي (6 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين, الف الف صلاة و سلام على حبيبنا و سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم




islam8hani قال:


> الاخوء الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> خطوات التصميم في المكاتب الاستشارية
> ...


----------



## م/محمود محمد (6 أغسطس 2009)

هزة الملفات جيدة جدا


----------



## eng-mb (24 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسنات اخى اسلام


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس اسلام وكان واضح جدا من خلا كلام مدى انشغالك وانا ليس لى طلب غير انك وجميع اعضاء المنتدى تكونون بخير الحال وزاد الله من امثالكم


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا عزيزي على المعلومات القيمه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات والمشاركه الطيبه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامه قمر الدوله (2 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مؤيد غازي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس اسلام ، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ياأخى أسلام ولكل من ساهم بمعلوماتة لأفادة أخوانة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله لك وجزاكم خبراوزاطك من علمه وفضله


----------



## ابوساره (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والف شكر على المشاركة


----------



## islam8hani (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشروع تكييف كامل يعمل بالتشللر به جميع ملفات الحسابات (excel, elite, taco & drawings*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/45221d1252402962-chilled-water-project.rar


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــِِشـــــــــــــــــكوووووووووووورر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## islam8hani (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*ملفات الاكسيل 2003 وملفات الاوتوكاد لمشروع التشللر*

علي هذا الرابط الخاص بموضوع التشللر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152500-2.html


----------



## حازم نجم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م عبدالرحمن المصري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت الخير وأكلت الطير


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ومــــــــــشكورر


----------



## islam8hani (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جداول نادرة لتصميم الدكت*

وبأذن الله سوف أقوم برفع ملفات أخري لجداول تصميم التشللر.
وفقكم الله لكل خير.


----------



## islam8hani (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا تنسونا بالدعاء في هذا الفضيل*

الأخوة الأحباب لاتنسونا بالدعاء وخصوصا في هذا الشهر الفضيل .


----------



## عمر الامارات (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ياسيدي وفي القريب ستجد مخططات تنفيذية لمشروع تشللر أنا شخصيا اعجبت به و اتمني ان يكون دليلا لكل من يعمل بالمجال


----------



## محمدسيدمحمدحميلي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم إجعل هذا في ميزان حسناته


----------



## سمير سنوسي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ولكن اريد تفصيل كامل عن مخطط دكت التكيف


----------



## islam8hani (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*جداول ال pipes*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1273060#post1273060


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## احم87د (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لي استفسار من مهندسي التكييف انا حديث التخرج و نفسي اني اشتغل في مجال التكييف و التبريد بس مش عارف اروح اقدم فين و لا اعمل ايه بالظبط لو حد ممكن يفيدني و يعرفني اعمل ايه له جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد دش محمد معوض (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## mohamed.karim (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه ونورة


----------



## khalid_kmk (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*اتمنى من الله التوفيق*

مشكور اخى على المجهود


----------



## khalid_kmk (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . بسم الله خير الأسماء .
بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه آذى . بسم الله الكافي .
بسم الله المعافى . بسم الله الذي لأيضر مع اسمه شئ 
في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم . 
بسم على نفسي وديني . بسم الله على أهلي ومالي.
بسم الله على كل شئ اعطانيه ربي...
الله اكبر...الله اكبر...الله اكبر...
اعوذ بالله مما اخاف واحذر ،
الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئا عز ،
جارك وجل ثناؤك وتقدست أسماؤك .
ولا اله غيرك ،اللهم اني أعوذ بك من شر 
كل جبار عنيد وشيطان مريد ومن شر
قضاء السوء ومن شر كل دابة أنت
أخذ بناصيتها ان ربي على صراط مستقيم.


----------



## khalid_kmk (31 أكتوبر 2009)

وليه 10 مشاركات


----------



## khalid_kmk (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزيك عنا خير
نريد رسومات كلمة على الاوتو كاد


----------



## khalid_kmk (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدو61087 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الاخ محمد الليثى انا علمت انك التحقت بالعمل لدى شركة بن لادن وفقك الله وهذا افضل لك ان شاء الله اخوك احمد عبد الخالق


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر جدا .........بارك الله فيك


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مواضيع رائعة فعلا ..............


----------



## islam8hani (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*مخططات أتو كاد*



khalid_kmk قال:


> الله يجزيك عنا خير
> نريد رسومات كلمة على الاوتو كاد



أرجو منك الاطلاع علي موضوعي الاخر ، سوف تجد به رسومات كاد.


----------



## محمد اون لاين (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر علي هذ


----------



## محمد اون لاين (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر البقية بشغف وحماس اخوك مهندس محمد


----------



## islam8hani (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*Health Care Facilities_2005*

هذا المرجع لجميع الاقسام العاملة في بناء المستشفيات


----------



## هادى صقر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر البقية بشغف وحماس اخوك هادى


----------



## ebalahmr (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
معلومات مفيدة 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ححخخهه (2 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك
الله يوفقك في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## ححخخهه (2 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم جزاك الله خير


----------



## islam8hani (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*Hospital design manual*

أما هذا الكتاب فهو خاص لمهندسي التكييف فقط


----------



## drill20 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## drill20 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله ملف رائع جدااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجآهد (12 فبراير 2010)

اريد مراحل وتركيب عمل الشلر خطو ه خطوه مصوره او مخططات


----------



## ماسترسوفت (12 فبراير 2010)

طبعا اكيد


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 فبراير 2010)

الشكر أكيد ويا رب العطاء يزيد ومجدك يعلى ويفيض


----------



## م0بشار (13 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع , تشكر عليه 0


----------



## احمد دوالي (13 فبراير 2010)

متشكر جدااااااااااااا وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الجزائر (14 فبراير 2010)

مشككككككووووووووووووور


----------



## abdulqawi rashid (15 فبراير 2010)

با اخوه يا كرام كيف يتم رسم الكت على الاوتوكاد هل هناك نماذج جاهزة


----------



## طارق مختار محمد (17 فبراير 2010)

نريد من حضراتكم اعطء االمعلومات بوضوح


----------



## طارق مختار محمد (17 فبراير 2010)

نريد تفاصيل اكثر عن الموضوع


----------



## مجآهد (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيررآ بس اريد منك ان توضح الي كيف احصل على م مخططات مصو ره عن هذه الموضوع تكيف وتبريد وكيف على ربط بين خطوط تكيف وا تدفية المركزيه من بدا يه الى تشغيل وان وجد كذلك مصور ه او مخططات وجزاك الله خيران وبارك الله فيك على هذه المنفعه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس / وائل (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عن مجهودك وتواضعك وانكار ذاتك
تحياتي واعجابي الشديد


----------



## مؤيد غازي (3 مارس 2010)

وإليكم الموضوع الذي طال إنتظارة (مثال محلول لمشروع كامل)(أرجو الدعوة للتثبييت) 
كما يعلم الجميع أن أفضل أسلوب للتعلم هو الاطلاع على مشاريع سابقة، فهذه الطريقة قد تعلم على يدها الكثير والكثير من المهندسين المحترفين حالياً والذين يعملوا في أكبر الشركات.
فكل ما عليكم هو التمعن في قراءة المشروع ومحاولة فهمه جيداً وكلما كان ذلك صعباَ كلما ثبت في ذاكرتك ، وبعد ذلك يمكن أن ترسلوا تساؤلاتكم 
المشروع تم تقديمة ومراجعتة من قبل هيئة رفيعة المستوى وقد أعتمد التصميم وجاري التنفيذ حالياً.​



شكرا للآخ الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amraladin (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_20 (10 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## احمد الجزائر (12 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## yasser5 (12 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*
بـــــــــــــــــــرك الله فيك​


----------



## دعاب 2010 (12 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع وننتظر المزيد شكرا مرة اخرى _


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 مارس 2010)

مجهووووووووووود تستحق الشكرررررررررررررررررر عليه شكرا لك


----------



## medozs (15 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااا جدااااا على هذا المجهود


----------



## aati badri (15 مارس 2010)

ايهابمحمد قال:


> بارك اللاه فيك واكثر من امثالك مشكوووووور


السلام عليكم

خارج موضوع المادة العلمية
أرجو من الاخ ايهاب اعادة كتابة اسم الجلالة بطريقة صحيحة
((( الله وليس اللاه))))
وتشكر اخي الكريم 
كما اشكر صاحب الموضوع لهذه الوجبة الدسمة


----------



## aati badri (15 مارس 2010)

مؤيد غازي قال:


> وإليكم الموضوع الذي طال إنتظارة (مثال محلول لمشروع كامل)(أرجو الدعوة للتثبييت)
> كما يعلم الجميع أن أفضل أسلوب للتعلم هو الاطلاع على مشاريع سابقة، فهذه الطريقة قد تعلم على يدها الكثير والكثير من المهندسين المحترفين حالياً والذين يعملوا في أكبر الشركات.
> فكل ما عليكم هو التمعن في قراءة المشروع ومحاولة فهمه جيداً وكلما كان ذلك صعباَ كلما ثبت في ذاكرتك ، وبعد ذلك يمكن أن ترسلوا تساؤلاتكم
> المشروع تم تقديمة ومراجعتة من قبل هيئة رفيعة المستوى وقد أعتمد التصميم وجاري التنفيذ حالياً.​
> ...


 
فين فين يا حبيبي فين:5:


----------



## islam8hani (24 مارس 2010)

*شيت لحساب مجموع الضوضاء لعدة مصادر في فراغ واحد.*

كل ما عليك هو إدخال قيمة الضوضاء لكل مصدر فتحصل على محصلة الضوضاء لهذا المكان.


----------



## علي الاسمر (24 مارس 2010)

زادكم الله علما ...مع خالص الحب والتقدير لعطائكم النبيل ودمتم ...


----------



## islam8hani (27 مارس 2010)

*Bms في أنظمة التكييف المركزي*

ملف مبسط يشرح بوضوح التحكم في التكييف المركزي.


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (27 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## aati badri (28 مارس 2010)

تشكر يااسلام وجعلك الله دخرا للاسلام
ومتعك بالصحة والعافية
ورحمك ورحم والديك ونحن واياك


----------



## sameer7819 (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز افادنا كثيرا مجهودك احسنت وبارك الله بك على التواضع باعطائنا هذا المشروع لو كل مهندس عمل مثلك لتطورت بلادنا كثيرا


----------



## الفضيله (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على استضافتكم الكريمة لنا 

ارجو من سيادتكم الامداد بمعلومات كل مايخص التكييف المركزى وكيفية امتهان تصميم وتنفيذ التكييف المركزى تشللر
حيث انى مدير مشروع كبير بإقامة مستشفى بجدة


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## islam8hani (23 أبريل 2010)

*أرجو أن تتأكد من بريدك الخاص علي المهندسين العرب.*



الفضيله قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على استضافتكم الكريمة لنا
> 
> ارجو من سيادتكم الامداد بمعلومات كل مايخص التكييف المركزى وكيفية امتهان تصميم وتنفيذ التكييف المركزى تشللر
> حيث انى مدير مشروع كبير بإقامة مستشفى بجدة



الأخ العزيز 
لقد قمت بإرسال رسالة خاصة لك برجاء فتحها.


----------



## lawlaw (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فیك یا اخ العزیز islam8hani


----------



## samea7858 (24 أبريل 2010)

رقم المشاركة : [*4* (*permalink*)] كاسر 
عضو فعال







 











*معلومات غاية في الروعة

عاجز عن شكرك أستاذي الفاضل

آملا التكرم بذكر أسماء أفضل البرامج في:

1. حساب أحجام المواسير والمضخة

2. حساب الدكت

3. هل تستخدمون برامج لتحديد الدفيوزرز أم تختارونها حسب الكتلوجات؟

ولك جزيل الشكر والدعاء بالتوفيق بالدارين*​


----------



## islam8hani (26 أبريل 2010)

samea7858 قال:


> رقم المشاركة : [*4* (*permalink*)] كاسر
> عضو فعال
> 
> 
> ...




حساب أحجام المواسير والمضخة HVAC Solution Taco HSS
حساب الدكت Elite Duct Sizing
أما بالنسبة للجريلات نستخدم الكتالوجات .


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع
هل ممكن شرح مبسط عن برنامج taco لحساب أقطار البايبات والمضخة . ماهي المعطيات وماهي النتائج من استخدام هذا البرنامج
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## islam8hani (27 أبريل 2010)

*الشرح المعزز بالصور تجده في الملف الملحق.*



magdygamal_8 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع
> هل ممكن شرح مبسط عن برنامج taco لحساب أقطار البايبات والمضخة . ماهي المعطيات وماهي النتائج من استخدام هذا البرنامج
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



قمت بعمل مثال بسيط لنظام تشللر مبسط مكون من تشللر + طلمبة + وحدة مناولة هواء.
الشرح المعزز بالصور تجده في الملف الملحق.
يوجد داخل الملف الملحق نسخة من المشروع المبسط ، فقط قم أولاً بتنزيل برنامج التاكو على جهازك ثم قم بفتح المشروع الملحق.


----------



## islam8hani (27 أبريل 2010)

1


----------



## islam8hani (27 أبريل 2010)

*الملف*

أرجو التحميل من هنا.


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 أبريل 2010)

islam8hani قال:


> الاخوء الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> خطوات التصميم في المكاتب الاستشارية
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة ومعلشي لي طلب أخر وهو شرح بند رقم 4 من الخطوات التي ذكرتها حيث أنة بند مهم جدا لكل مهندس
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## islam8hani (28 أبريل 2010)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة ومعلشي لي طلب أخر وهو شرح بند رقم 4 من الخطوات التي ذكرتها حيث أنة بند مهم جدا لكل مهندس
> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



الأخ العزيز/ أنا مستعد لشرح أي شئ يكون فيه الافادة ، ولكن أعتقد أن البند واضح، فلو كان لك إستفسار معين في هذا البند أرجو الايضاح.
مثال: أحد الاخوة إعترض على معامل الأمان العالي 25% وعلل ذلك بأن معامل الأمان في حساب الأحمال يكون من 5 % : 10 % . وكان تفسيري أن هذا المعامل ليس معامل لحساب أحمال التبريد ولكن هو معامل لحساب فتحات الحوائط وأبعاد الشفطات العمودية المارة في المبنى، ولأن الحسابات مبدئية ومن الجائز جداً أن يتم التعليق على أي مدخل من مدخلات الحسابات يؤدي إلى زايدة الأحمال (وفي أغلب المشاريع نجد أن الأحمال المبدئية غالباً ما تزيد في الخطوات المتقدمة من تصميم المشروع نتيجة لعدم إدراج أو تعديل أي مدخل) وبذلك يمكننا أن نجنب المعماري كثيراً من التعديلات أثناء سير عملية التصميم.


----------



## magdygamal_8 (30 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز
1-لقد حاولت أن أفتح الملف project1 ببرنامج تاكو ولكن للأسف لم يفتح مع أنه نفس البرنامج
2-بخصوص البند رقم 4 يحتاج لشرح كامل حيث انه مهم جدا
ومعلش كترت عليك في الأسئله
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sa3d490110 (1 مايو 2010)

ممكن حد يشير اللينك برنامج تاكو


----------



## elomda_5 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## elomda_5 (10 مايو 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك يا أخي علي هذه المعلومات الجيدة وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 مايو 2010)

اين برنامج تاكو


----------



## mfmas (10 مايو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع ومستمر
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
من فضلك البرنامج


----------



## eng_tiger20 (30 مايو 2010)

*حسب الامبير الداخل للتكييف*

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف القدرة الداخلة (القدرة والامبير ) للتكييف المركزى 44 طن واخر 3 طن وكيفية الحساب 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسر مراد (24 يوليو 2010)

نريد المعرفة مع التدعيم بالصور جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (24 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
بـــــــــــــــــــرك الله فيك*​


----------



## السقد062017 (25 يوليو 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## didio (2 أغسطس 2010)

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## didio (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (17 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سميرسويدان (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لكم


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aly yousef (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام


----------



## mech_mahmoud (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللينك لبرنامج HVAC Solution*



sa3d490110 قال:


> ممكن حد يشير اللينك برنامج تاكو


 


اسلام عمار قال:


> اين برنامج تاكو


 


اسلام عمار قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> من فضلك البرنامج


 


ياسر مراد قال:


> نريد المعرفة مع التدعيم بالصور جازاكم الله كل خير


 
هذا هو الرابط 
http://www.hvacsolution.com/downloads.php

و هذي فيها فيديوهات تعليمية و تعريفية للبرنامج
http://www.hvacsolution.com/tutorials.php

للعلم سعر البرنامج 1800$ تقريبا

و بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ إسلام على المعلومات القيمة و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك ويسر لك أمورك في الدنيا و الآخرة
أنا أيضا أستخدم هذا البرنامج لكن مع الأسف النسخة تجريبية


----------



## mohamed badr allam (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك جدا


----------



## ليلو كوم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الموضوع غاية الروعة


----------



## محمد بن الحداد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خيرا عنا وعن الأخو الأفاضل فى المنتدى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في مجهودك
وإن شاء الله بيصير بينا تواصل على الخاص


----------



## amr fathy (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامربهجت (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز
*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## islam8hani (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*Economizer system*

أرجو تحميل الثلاث ملفات ثم عمل فك للثلاثة معاً


----------



## zaki5555 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محسنعب (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله الف خير وامدك بالصحة والعافية
والعلم النافع 0 نرجو منك المزيد من التفصيل


----------



## M_Negm (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد التواصل معكم لمعرفة الكورسات عن طريق الاميل او التلفون


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس أبو رائد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أحسن الله إليك


----------



## esaed (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## omar barakat (31 أكتوبر 2010)

حضرة المهندس إسلام هاني.
عندي استشارة و اريد منك الجواب الشافي
هل يمكن ان نضع check valve على خط decoupler بين primary and secondary pump.يعني ماء التشلر تذهب باتجاه واحد من secondary الى primary وليس بالعكس.


----------



## mahrous osman (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## shpm (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م خطاب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفق الله امثلك على فعل الخير


----------



## sat arab (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر لك ياصديقي العزيز


----------



## اسامه نحله (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يا بشمهندس إسلام تدخل الموضوع وترد على الإخوه الزملاء ,,, أعلم مدى إنشغالك حضرتك وسفرك الدائم ،،، 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك أخوك / نحله هندسة المنصورة 1999


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلموا الايادي وبارك الله بالجهود الطيبة اخواني على هذه التوضيحات الجميلة و الراقية


----------



## mortdy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.moohamed (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ونرجوالمزيد


----------



## nofal (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marwanmusic (1 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## welding eng (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## goor20 (2 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو ديمة (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الى ما يحبة ويرضاه


----------



## بسام عباس (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس إسلام ونرجو أن تشرح الموضوع بمثال عملي
مع تحياتي


----------



## eng_arafa2020 (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوكم مهندس جديد فى التكييف 
اريد ان اعرف كيفية التصميم فى نظام التكييف المركزى وحساب الاحمال وكيفيه حساب ابعاد الدكت ومواسير المياه والمضخات جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## nofal (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SALEH407 (4 فبراير 2011)

نشكرك ونطلب المزيد mohamed saleh


----------



## محمد سلامة حسن ابو (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة وبركاتة السادة الافاضل وجعل الله مجهوداتكم فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد_86 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamed26 (16 مارس 2011)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندس محمد المرسى (27 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير نرجو اعطاء فكره مبسطه عن اهم المكونات لنظام التكيف المركزى واهم الاعطال الحادثه به*


----------



## suha (28 مارس 2011)

enta ameer allah yerda 3aleek otet7ammal talabat almohandeseen kol malaf a5athtoh da3etlak leannak btestahal


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (28 مارس 2011)

دائما رائع مهندس اسلام ونتمنى الأستمرار حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## محمد_86 (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (28 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## كريم جواد (1 مايو 2011)

نشكر جهودكم ....وبارك الله فيكم لعمل الخير ونشر العلم . 

نرجو تزويدنا ... بما يحتاجه المهندس لتصميم تكييف المستشفيات . وخصوصا" صالات العمليات ,,, ووحدات الخدج .


----------



## mechanic power (5 مايو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eimaambakry (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SAMEH7777 (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fawziahmed (1 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## salehhussam (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا" . ولكم مني كل التحية والأحترام .


----------



## ahmed_soode (13 يونيو 2011)

اخوكم احمد امين وانا مهندس اتصالات وانا لما قريت مقدمة الموضوع قلت الموضوع شكله جامد وممكن اتعلم منه حاجات اجمد مع انه مش مجالى واحتمال بعيد الى اقصى الحدود انى اشتغل فيه وانا شوفت كل الصفحات لعل الموضوع يكمل لكنى اصبت بخيبة امل لعدم اكتمال الموضوع ولعل الامر خير وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع على المجهود


----------



## naglaa mostafa (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اماني سمير (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير انا بجد استفدت كتير من الموضوع كان عندى طلب ان امكن رفع كتالوجات لتحديد مقاسات الريلات و الديفيوزرات *​


----------



## dule82 (12 فبراير 2012)

!hello all participants in the forum
.if anyone here has a working version of HVAC solution? it's a great program 
?and another question, when buy a program on how computers can be installed 
thanks in advance


----------



## ابومحمدصلاح (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## راضي الزبيدي (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## lemoon (15 فبراير 2012)

ما شا الله علي المجهود الرائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## drmady (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ونفعنا بك ،، رجاء من حضرتك ارسال رقم الهاتف الخاص والاميل الشخصي للاهمية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mech eng2 (27 فبراير 2012)

تسلم اخي الفاضل على المعلومات الرائعة
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## qarniye (14 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## Abu David (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed alatiar (16 مارس 2012)

*اسئلة مطلوب الر عليها*

لدي بعض الاسئلة اطلب من حضرتك الرد عليها: diffuser ,grill&regrister متي يتم استخدام احدهما دون الاخر! كيف يتم تحديد عدد diffusers في المكان وكذلك المقاس وتوزيعها! عند الدخول علي كتالوجات الشركات المختلفة لتحديد (الوزن والابعاد و performance عند outdoor condition و leaving air&entering air conditions ) فهذا يختلف من شركة لاخري! هل يختلف معدل ال fresh air في الاماكن المكيفة عن معدل التهويةبالاماكن الغير المكيفة! في حالة نظم التهوية عند اختيار المروحة كيف يتم تحديد السرعة وهي تختلف من كتالوج لاخر حسب static pressure و cfm! هل هناك طريقة معينة لتصميم مجاري هواء التهوية بدون الحاجة اليbalance dampers! كيف يتم اختيار مواضع smoke dampersو fire dampers و terminal units! ما المطلوب في معرفة ال control في التصميم! كيف يتم حساب معدلinfiltration بطريقة سريعة وسهلة! كيف يتم حساب fitting losses يطريقة سريعة وسهلة! من اين احصل علي outdoor design condition للمدينة1 في برنامج الhap هناك فرضان supply temperature , by pass factor كيف يتم فرضهما بشكل صحيح ومعرفة ان الاختيار سليم! عند اجراء اختيار وحدة chiller هناك مجهولان chw flow rate,chw supply temperature! ماهي معاملات الامان المختلفة من اول حساب الاحمال حتي حساب ال static pressure! من اين احصل علي مواصفات تركيب ال duct بتفاصيل اكثر من smacna!


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam8hani (25 أبريل 2012)

إكسيل شيت يمكنك من العمل علي عمل مقاسات الدكت لنظام كامل في نفس الوقت وبسرعة عالية.


----------



## islam8hani (25 أبريل 2012)

*إكسيل شيت يمكنك من العمل علي عمل مقاسات الدكت لنظام كامل في نفس الوقت وبسرعة عالية.*

قمت بعمل الشيت وإختباره ولكن علي نطاق غير واسع لذا أرجو من حضراتكم التجربة والافادة.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam8hani (26 أبريل 2012)

. .


----------



## eng.moohamed (26 أبريل 2012)

يابشمهندس ياريت بعد متنتهى من الموضوع يتم وضعة فى فولدر


----------



## سماح_محمد (29 أبريل 2012)

لم أجد ردا على ماتبذله من مجهود غير (جزاك الله خيرا) أسأل الله ان يبارك في عمرك


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 أبريل 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ومجهود ممتاز


----------



## سماح_محمد (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
حاولت فتح ملفات مشروع التكييف المرفق ولم استطع
ما هو البرنامج الذي يفتح ملفات بامتداد
dsw-CHV


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (18 مايو 2012)

بأمانة .. مجهود أكطثر من رااااااائع .. بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## boughandora (22 مايو 2012)

مجهود كبير وعمل رائع


----------



## دبوسه (22 مايو 2012)

نفسى اعرف فييييييييييييين الموضوع من الاساس هذا المنتدى اصبح لا جدوى له بقى مجرد منتدى دعائى عن الدورات الخاصة بالسادة المشرفين الكرام ولا اذكر اسماء فهم معرفييييييييييييين


----------



## islam8hani (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*شيتات إكسيل لحساب ACH و ال Air Balance وال Duct Size.*

هذه الشيتات تحتوي علي أدوات يحتاج إليها المصمم في إنجاز الأعمال المشار إليها في سرعة ودقة عالية جداً بأذن الله.
هذه الشيتات من تصميمي وهي مدققة وخلاصة عمل سنين.
حملها من المرفقات.مشاهدة المرفق ISLAM HANI.rarمشاهدة المرفق ISLAM HANI.rarمشاهدة المرفق ISLAM HANI.rar


----------



## md beida (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​خيرا​​


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله حقيقي كل خير يا باشمهندس إسلام


----------



## islam8hani (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصميم مكيف السيارة*

النهاردة معايا حاجة مختلفة، تصميم تكييف السيارة ، موضوع جديد وشيق.
برجاء تنزيل المرفق.
مشاهدة المرفق car HVAC.rar


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 فبراير 2013)

thankssssssss


----------



## abdelsalamn (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آغاميلاد (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## drmady (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي اسلام وجزاك الله كل الخير ...موضوع غاية في الاهمية نرجو منك المزيد ندعو الله ان يوفقك ويفتح عليك


----------



## motaz hamdy (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااا


----------



## modern_love (6 فبراير 2014)

مشاء الله


----------



## msamed (13 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الافادة الرائعة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة كعلم ينتفع به


----------

